# what do i use to remove baked on dust?



## dave the wave (Apr 6, 2012)

i have a bike that was in a barn for years.what do i use to remove baked on dust?


----------



## Boris (Apr 6, 2012)

What have you tried so far?


----------



## slick (Apr 6, 2012)

Warm soap and water???? You sure it's dust? Maybe overspray?? I would use the warm soapy and water. Afetr that maybe some mild rubbing compound and that will cut the fallout off. (fallout is what the environment leaves behind on a nice finish. Like when you rub your hand across the paint on your car and it drags instead of slips off. That's fallout. That's the technical term for those of us in the auto repair business.)


----------



## spook1s (Apr 6, 2012)

I've read that Oxalic acid removes brake dust from rims...


----------



## bricycle (Apr 6, 2012)

How about Dow bathroom foaming cleaner?


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 8, 2012)

here is the dust that is baked on the bike.i want to remove it without removing the original paint.


----------



## Boris (Apr 8, 2012)

I'd wash it with soap and warm water as Slick suggested, then I'd LIGHTLY scrub it with WD40 and some 0000 steel wool. Then I'd wax it with an automotive paste wax.


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 8, 2012)

*the finished product*

i soaked it with W-D 40 and then used stainless steel scrub pad.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 8, 2012)

GoJo hand cleaner is a relatively benign first attack for crusted dirt.  Formula 409 is a little too aggressive, since it contains butoxyethanol and can start to strip paint.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 11, 2012)

Love the bike, that thing is a beast. Hope you have long legs.


----------

